
Five Books I want to Read in 2017 - vccafe
https://medium.com/@ediggs/five-books-i-want-to-read-in-2017-7765d05dd1da#.wnlkost38
======
RoyTyrell
I'm always skeptical of someone that reads self-help books like the Tools of
Titans mentioned on this list. In my opinion, they seem to think all they
needs is to if they find "one secret that billionaires don't want you you
know".

